# 09 roubaix comp vs roubaix expert



## bongozim (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello Road bike reviewers! 

I am recently returning to the sport after a couple years hiatus. I'm planning on doing long distance and century rides mostly.

My budget was around 3500... I test road a few things and am checking out the 09 Roubaix models. 

What are your thoughts on the comp ($2700) vs the expert ($3700).

Ultegra vs 105 and fact 7 vs fact 9 frameset.

I couldn't find a whole lot of specs on the website speaking to the differences in the frame. What do you guys think, worth an extra grand?

Thanks
B


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

I am trying to make the same choice. I ride about 3 to 6 hours per week. Currently mainly on a Mtn bike, also have a 18 year-old Trek road bike that's ok. I don't race, I just ride for fitness and would like something faster for on the road and paved trails. 

I wanted a triple so the Expert was the only choice, until recently a Comp Triple has appeared. It was on BikePedia but when the 2009 bikes came out on Specialized site I swear there was no Comp triple. 

While it does not matter for performance I do like the color of the Comp Triple's Carbin/Red better then the Expert in White. I have seen the Expert white and it is a plenty good looking metallic white. If I'm paying $3000+ I would like to like the way it looks.

I think the 105 versus Ultegra doesn't matter, both will perform well.

The wheels/hubs appear to me to be the one big diff in the spec that matters with the Comp having the 105's and the Expert having the Ultegra. The 105 wheels don't get great reviews/comments and would probably have to be replaced. I think the Ultegra wheels cost $550 and do get better comments. So figure to eventually throw out the $300 105s and spend $500 to $800 on new wheels. 

I think the Expert has the new frame that is just like the Pro with a larger down tube. The better frame is appealing to me, but I doubt I would be pushing it hard enough to make a difference. 

In summary I probably will spend the extra $1000 on the Expert, mainly for the wheels and the other good stuff is appealing. I'm not going to buy a better bike for a least 10 years so I'd spend more. The color is ok. I'm waiting until the spring so it will also depend on the pricing then, availibility and the economy.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

When I compared 2008 bikes, I thought the lower (6r) Roubaix frame was comfortable, but it was also the only frame where I rode it and thought "I really need a stiffer frame". I felt like it absorbed and lost some of my pedaling energy. I don't know how else to describe it - that's how it felt to me. When I rode the Expert frame, I felt like it was just as comfortable if not more so, but I no longer had that "I'm losing pedaling energy into the bike" feeling.


----------



## redfishpaddler (Sep 17, 2008)

*Have you looked into '08 models?*

I just purchased an '08 Robaix Expert Triple. As of a few weeks ago there were many '08 models available in the Specialized warehouses on both coasts. The savings are rather significant, especially given the $300 increase in price for '09.

I demoed a number of bikes and agree about the difference in feel between the Comp (a great bike!) and the Expert.
Bob


----------



## FishCannon (Oct 16, 2008)

*The difference*

Hey, to establish some credibility, I work for a specialized dealer and have also been strongly considering and researching the roubaix pro frameset for my next bike (which is the same frame used on the expert). It really depends on what its for, the comp actually has a different geometry than the expert or pro. It has softer angles and creates a more comfortable and upright riding position, which is conducive to easier longer rides, the expert, pro and s-works all have steeper angles and are dialed more for aggressive rides and racing. If you look carefully on the website at the description of the frame when you look at the technical specs the comp and everything below it will say "a more upright racing position", it does not say that for the expert and up. I hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Sommy (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been trying to get an '09 Expert but my local shop said they are on backorder until late in December. Is that what everyone else is hearing as well?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FishCannon said:


> Hey, to establish some credibility, I work for a specialized dealer and have also been strongly considering and researching the roubaix pro frameset for my next bike (which is the same frame used on the expert). It really depends on what its for, *the comp actually has a different geometry than the expert or pro. It has softer angles and creates a more comfortable and upright riding position, which is conducive to easier longer rides, the expert, pro and s-works all have steeper angles and are dialed more for aggressive rides and racing.* If you look carefully on the website at the description of the frame when you look at the technical specs the comp and everything below it will say "a more upright racing position", it does not say that for the expert and up. I hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


Not really. Assuming you're comparing '09's, the only differences in frame geo between the Roubaix Comp and Expert/ Pro are seat tube length and stand over (both attributed to TT shape/ slope). Neither of which will affect ride/ handling/ fit of any of those models one iota.


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

LBS told me yesterday that the triple is available now but the compact is on backorder.


----------

